# Whats the biggest fish you caught so far in 2011



## getitgetit

Mine 12in crappie aint been out much \\m//


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614

36" muskie


----------



## benjaminrogers

4 lb. Large Mouth down at Griggs from the bank. Unfortunately it was to damn hot to get a picture and get her back in the water...


----------



## SMBHooker

17" Smallmouth from the Stillwater River.

. . . still hunting for the 20"er!


----------



## benjaminrogers

Nice smallie SMB!!!


----------



## KWaller

22 inch wiper on buckeye
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## floater99

40 inch musky


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

I've caught 3 channels just shy of FO standard while fishing for saugeye. Still haven't caught any big saugeye. But like you, I don't get out much either.


----------



## Salmonid

so far, an 18lb 2 oz channel cat from Clear Fork lake, and several blue cats in the 17-20 lb range, about to start hitting the flatties so those numbers as well as more time fishing for blues will continue to climb... 

Salmonid


----------



## Bubbagon

The biggest would be a carp. But this is my largest intentional fish this year:


----------



## acklac7

length? sexsay fish!


----------



## USMC_Galloway

28.5 inch striper I caught 2 weeks ago.


----------



## yknotfrank

30# Chinook out of St. Catharines


----------



## fishingredhawk

A few of my best so far this year...my bigguns always come after tournament season (November, December).


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614

Nice lm red hawk. I'm pretty jealous. Thought my 5 pounder out of te farm pond was good


----------



## zack pahl

I'm not the biggest Catfisherman in the world, but over Memorial Day weekend we took a long trip out to my buddys cabin on Wills Creek Lake in Coshocton in search of Flatheads. I had never actually caught one until I landed this big boy on a Goldfish. Weighed 32lbs (weighed on 2 different scales to be sure!) We caught 3 others that weekend all in the 17-25lb range. Now I'm officially hooked on these beasts!


----------



## RustyGoat

Approximately 26" 6 lb Channel cat.


----------



## Burks

44" muskie. Wish I could have weighed it, probably would have topped 30lbs.


----------



## island troller

Trolling Lake St. Claire - 47" Muskie


----------



## Pingdaddie

36lb Shovelhead Hocking River
Will post pic later


----------



## fishingfreak

17" smallie scioto river


----------



## gerb

23" largemouth
29" snook


----------



## esaloom

49 Inch muskie.


----------



## Photog

12" in the Scioto and a 15" smallie....same spot


----------



## catfishdude84

grass carp just shy of 50lbs.


----------



## JamesT

How does one catch a grass carp?

Very nice fish!


----------



## catfishdude84

i was actually fishing for bass in early spring using a lipless crank bait. felt what i thought was a weed and so i went to rip it through and next thing i know im holding on for dear life lol. took almost an hour to get it in on 10lb test line. hooked her right in the dorsal fin. might have been unintentional but was still a great fight and lots of fun.


----------



## streamstalker

catfishdude84 said:


> i was actually fishing for bass in early spring using a lipless crank bait. felt what i thought was a weed and so i went to rip it through and next thing i know im holding on for dear life lol. took almost an hour to get it in on 10lb test line. hooked her right in the dorsal fin. might have been unintentional but was still a great fight and lots of fun.


How the hell did you land that with 10 lb test when it was hooked in the dorsal fin? I hooked a two-foot channel cat in the dorsal fin while in my kayak this year, and I had a heck of a time with that. It was like the fish had a harness and could pull a plow.

Very impressive fish and catch!


----------



## catfishdude84

streamstalker said:


> How the hell did you land that with 10 lb test when it was hooked in the dorsal fin? I hooked a two-foot channel cat in the dorsal fin while in my kayak this year, and I had a heck of a time with that. It was like the fish had a harness and could pull a plow.
> 
> Very impressive fish and catch!



i gotta say luck was on my side that day. she nearly despooled me on her first run. finally about an hour later, a couple nice older fellas just happen to come by and run down to my truck to get my net and netted it for me, as i was by myself and quite a ways from the my truck thats in the pic lol. as the guy got her in the net the hook came outta the fin. so yeah, major luck on my side that day.


----------



## JamesT

Good deal cfd! There is a pond i used to fish ( grace brethren) that had some grass carp. Im pretty sure i hooked/snagged into one once(never saw any common carp) and this thing just spooled out line like it was nothing until it got way(didnt completely spool me, hook came out). I thought they looked like GC, then confirmed it a few years later when there was a huge dead one.


----------



## Jigging Jim

A 17" Largemouth Bass while Ice Fishing at Wingfoot.


----------



## Dandrews

Mine: a 20 lb flathead, a 46 longnose gar and a 22 saugeye. 
My 12 year old sons: a 9 ½ lb smallmouth buffalo and a 25 saugeye.


----------



## JamesT

9.5 lb smallmouth?

No way dude, no way!!!!

Do you have pics showing a tape measure around its belly?!?!


----------



## JamesT

Oh, SMB..............uffalo


----------



## Lindawan

21" river smallmouth. Still on the hunt for a 22+" from a river.


----------



## JamesT

HolY frappucino, that is impressive!!! I think ive seen 2 22s posted on here, junior mintz at "4 mile creek or something near oxford" and some other dude that wrangled one out of a woodpile in another flow.

Nice fish!!! A goal of a 22 in inland waters, i probably couldnt do that if i dedicated the rest of my life to it and didnt work lol.


----------



## JamesT

And i can only guess where that is from bring on the fall


----------



## JamesT

And i did personally witness a guy catch one that had to be pushing 22 (and built like a tank) in worthington (not antrim). That is when i frist realized that the pigs come out to play when the water is quite high, muddy, and "unfishable".


----------



## Lindawan

The big ones are out there. I've waded right next to a good friend of mine and he has pulled out a 20+" smallie on two separate occasions this year. The first day was a 21.5". The second time it happened he pulls out a 21 and a 22 on back to back casts. We have a "biggest fish" bet every time we get out and I'm tired of having to buy him lunch.

My catch or not, there isn't anything better than seeing someone catch one of those big bronze fish.


----------



## JamesT

Big big big bronze are so baddgazz(complete level above that semi-thick 18.75-19 inch wall i cant get over)!!


----------



## tvfisherman

25" Bowfin, 25" northern, both from Houghton Lake, MI.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

Northern are such neat looking fish. I just talked my buddy into doing some fishing up in Minot ND"Stationed up there", and his first time out he landed 5 Northern Pike from the shore!


As for the people not posting pics, come onnnnnn mannnn. I caught a 10 foot sword fish outta Darby last week ...


----------



## benjaminrogers

Nice swordfish!!


----------



## meisjedog

Lindawan said:


> 21" river smallmouth. Still on the hunt for a 22+" from a river.
> View attachment 48203


Live bait or plastics? River or Creek(I know you said river)? Central Ohio or next to a nuclear plant?

Man that's a nice one!!


----------



## giniman11

Mine was this largemouth. Not sure of the length or weight but is sure was fun getting it on a spinnerbait from my yak!









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney

18" Small mouth south of O'Shay
31" Channel Catfish while bass fishing south of O'Shay
20" Saugeye in the Griggs Dam Tailwaters.


----------



## I_WALL_I

15 1/4" crappie from SF in early March!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

14in crappie
21in saugeye
26in channel cat
(4) 35in muskie- cant seem to get a fish O, no matter how much i stretch them 

Sorry galloway, i'm at work so i cant give you pictures.


----------



## KWaller

15 inch buckeye lake crappie this may and a 23 inch saugeye from buckeye, idk where my wiper picture is.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lacdown

Fallen, that is a beast! Is that a hybrid from local waters or a striper? Way to look gangster in the last pic!


----------



## Fishermon5

Biggest "fish" I "caught" was a 35-40 lb snapping turtule that I snagged in the leg at Hoover - no picture though because my cell was in the car. Biggest actual fish caught was a 24 inch Saugeye.


----------



## lkerieangler22

23 inch saugeye
38 inch muskie
22 inch smallmouth

Best year I have had yet!


----------



## JamesT

Those would all make great flathead bait! I used to work 100 yards from where you got that smallie(and ski). Hooked into a few skis down there but never landed one. Prof Hogarth has shocked a 48 in that tiny pool. Fun watching them try to get up "upstream". What a great year you are having!


----------



## JayBee

She's my biggest by far this year. Caught about a 3.5 - 4 lber. this past weekend but couldn't get a pic.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

lkerieangler22 I bet you would never have caught those if you didnt take the fishing class through OSU last summer.... just saying


----------



## getitgetit

catfishdude84 said:


> i was actually fishing for bass in early spring using a lipless crank bait. felt what i thought was a weed and so i went to rip it through and next thing i know im holding on for dear life lol. took almost an hour to get it in on 10lb test line. hooked her right in the dorsal fin. might have been unintentional but was still a great fight and lots of fun.



What bait do you use to catch one..I never seen one.:B \\m//


----------



## SMBHooker

Posted a nice smallie earlier but, I forgot about this bigmouth brute I got into early in the year.


----------



## jason_0545

3 lb bass
12 inch crappie
12 lb channel
19 inch sheep head
10 inch perch


----------



## FISHIN216

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lkerieangler22

USMC-BUCKEYE said:


> lkerieangler22 I bet you would never have caught those if you didnt take the fishing class through OSU last summer.... just saying




HAHAHAHHA! actually this is probably a very very true statement. the things Fred taught me and methods i learned made catching these fish a reality not a dream!


----------



## bigbasser71

My 'biggest' was an 8 pound carp.But my best so far was a 13 inch crappie.Both caught at loramie.


----------



## saugmon

24" saugeye
26" channelcat
17" white bass


----------



## Red1

This year I have caught a 50-lb snapping turtle, but some nice fish, too. I caught a 16-lb muskie but have lost several bigger ones -- 6 lb 11 oz largemouth in early April before she was full of eggs -- 3.5 lb saugeye. Also a 13-lb flathead on a bass plug.


----------



## fishslim

Landed a big Saugeye this spring 30" 11 pounds 2 ounces on a redhead clown Rogue. Also have a 43" muskie from Alum above not in spillway. And just had the fun of landing a 22 pound King Salmon on lake Ontario. Heres a pic of saugeye and king salmon muskie was measured and released right after landing no picture.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

fishslim she looks like she's only 29 7/8" and 11.1 lbs  AWESOME FISH!


----------



## chad24

NICE fish guys !!!!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf

20 inch smallie @ hoover this spring...first fish of the year...lots close, but she's still the biggest. you've seen the pic, it was on the front page for a couple days.


----------



## Govbarney

Red1 said:


> This year I have caught a 50-lb snapping turtle, but some nice fish, too. I caught a 16-lb muskie but have lost several bigger ones -- 6 lb 11 oz largemouth in early April before she was full of eggs -- 3.5 lb saugeye. Also a 13-lb flathead on a bass plug.


Where did you catch a 50lb Snapping turtle?


----------



## randywatson

4.7 pound smallmouth out of Canadian waters. I fooled him with a Heddon Torpedo


----------



## Mizzy

7.8 Lb Musky caught at Alum spillway


----------



## justin3687

This 20 and half inch lm. Didn't have anyone with me to take my picture though

From my Evo


----------



## Red1

Govbarney said:


> Where did you catch a 50lb Snapping turtle?


I caught the turtle on April 11 this year, while bass fishing on Wingfoot. I spotted it in about 2 ft of water and grabbed it by the tail. We're still eating it...
My neighbor has been turtle fishing for 60 yrs and says until then, the biggest he's ever seen in Ohio was 35 lbs.


----------



## Red1

Here's another picture from another day -- I mentioned this muskie in another post but didn't include the pic.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Two 19.5" smallmouth's, several 18". Getting big fish this year but not huge numbers. Pb smallmouth was 20.5"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## getitgetit

Big turtle i would pay someone to make me some turtle stew or soup lol \\m//


----------



## Govbarney

Red1 said:


> I caught the turtle on April 11 this year, while bass fishing on Wingfoot. I spotted it in about 2 ft of water and grabbed it by the tail. We're still eating it...
> My neighbor has been turtle fishing for 60 yrs and says until then, the biggest he's ever seen in Ohio was 35 lbs.


I have never seen a snapper that big. Anyone know if ODNR has a state record snapping turtle size?


----------



## Fishermon5

The one I got on Hoover was about that size, but too afraid to get close enough to try and measure it, much less hold it by the tail. Red1, if your looking for more soup, PM me and I can get you the location of that big one.


----------



## JamesT

About a 3.5 lb largemouth in late april. Colder, raining 1st cast. That day the fish were on fire.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Last Friday I caught the biggest fish of my life. a 39 inch, 29 pound, 23 3/4 inch girth king salmon out of Lake Ontario. See pictures in my out of state post -

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1271013#post1271013

Also have a few 28" walleye, an 8-10 lb rainbow (picture in same post), lots of 28" and 29" steelhead and a few 13" perch this year


----------



## BassBoss

lets see... ill start out with bass, 2 over 22 in 1 over 24, catfish 1 fat 28in channel, 1 30lb carp, numerous 10in bluegill. been a good year.


----------



## JAlBREC1

ten lbs 32 inche carp caught in eddys marina out of buckeye AFTER the cash for carp tourny


----------



## Coonhound

My fishing season has been exactly 4 weeks this year, due to deployment. My big fish was a 5-even caught on Guntersville, and my wife's was a 4-12 caught the same day.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

nice fish coonhound, welcome back home


----------



## Coonhound

Thanks man. Unfortunately, i'm still about 2 months away from getting home.


----------



## ChromeBone

12 Foot Greater Hammer Head off Naples pier. TO dark so pics didnt come out on phone.
32in eye out of o'shay and 30inch Steelhead up at the Chagrin


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

Why does one kill 2 monster muskys ?? U can't eat them??


"fish all day , every day"


----------



## imalt

I thought the limit on musky was 1 per day. I am pretty sure your picture shows you breaking the law.


----------



## Clayton

33 lb flathead, 29 lb blue cat, 16 lb channel (so much fun!), 2' long Saugeye (on the fly), 32 lb carp, 19" smallie, 20" LMB, 12 lb steelhead, 20 lb king salmon ( ON THE FLY  )


----------



## PapawSmith

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Why does one kill 2 monster muskys ?? U can't eat them??


I don"t eat them nor do I keep them, but you most certainly can eat them. Reason you seldom see them in Erie is because they were commercially fished out for their "exceptional table fare" in the early 20th century. Little fact based tidbit for you.
As far as biggest fish for me in 2011, I caught a 100lb Tarpon on light spinning gear in March in the Keys, and lost one about 1/2 hour earlier that could have swallowed him whole. I didn't even know they made them that big.


----------



## JKadam

I've caught several saugeye in the 20-23 range
25.5" channel cat
sunday I caught 3 pike 18" 27" and the biggest was 34"
The only way I could get him to cooperate for a picture was to sit him in the bottom of my kayak.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

It was an off season for me but still managed this 24 pounder from a tough public water.


----------



## Timmypage16

JKadam you have some real balls taking that picture  I would have put that fish in my kayak facing the other way.


----------



## hewhofishes68

Well so far this year a 55# and 35# flatheads at tappan lake. A 47# carp at misquito lake. 19# carp at mohawk dam and 5.25# saugeye at tappan


----------



## JKadam

Timmypage16 said:


> JKadam you have some real balls taking that picture  I would have put that fish in my kayak facing the other way.


I had a set of fish grips locked in it's mouth, I had complete control! lol


----------



## Dandrews

38" flathead weighing just under 26 lb out of the Great Miami & a 23 1/2 lb king salmon out of Lake Michigan


----------



## skycruiser

Here's to hoping all of you released your catches...

The season is not yet over, so I will say "as of this point" here are my biggest catches:

April Fool's Day 21" 6lb 5oz LM









1 day later, career best smalley 19.5" (crappy cell phone pic)









1st striper ever









Biggest Cat of the season









No 2011 fishing report would be complete without my buddy's 26" 12.1 lb LM caught at Disney World in Feb

















Given all the rain, it was a pretty damn good season


----------



## shorebound

The old lady was woopin me on numbers at pymy then I pulled this Haag put and she agreed 25" 4.4# eye counts as at least 3 fish... She beat me in numbers but size maters lol 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

JKadam said:


> I've caught several saugeye in the 20-23 range
> 25.5" channel cat
> sunday I caught 3 pike 18" 27" and the biggest was 34"
> The only way I could get him to cooperate for a picture was to sit him in the bottom of my kayak.


Brave man. Lotsa teeth right there in the "danger zone" ...............


----------



## BWSmallie

48" Wahoo

Are we counting sheephead?


----------



## WLAngler

This 5 pound largemouth bass caught 10/25/2011


----------



## musikman43155

Here's a 5# bass from Lake Rupert. This was my first time fishing there.










Oh yeah, it's an awful photo..


----------



## JOE B

6LB 8OZ Largemouth, my biggest this year on the chatterbait.


----------



## benjaminrogers

These are my 2 best Small Mouth from a local creek



















And my best Large Mouth from a public pond










And the girlfriend's best Large Mouth


----------



## multi species angler

Landed this on 8 lb test stren.


----------



## jason_0545

caught on a rattle trap (and no it was not snagged)


----------



## Rybo

You're making me supremely envious with those hefty bronzebacks Mike!


----------

